# atitool .21



## mc5 (Aug 22, 2004)

My taskbar temp has doesnt show up anymore. ANy ideas? The disable taskbar icon is unchecked under options. thanks


----------



## pablofrogo (Aug 22, 2004)

You have to reset the option in temp. monitoring to show it. (the default is not to show)


----------

